# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  corel

## sudo

chào các bạn!
Mình mới học corel, bạn nào có tài liệu về corel có thể gửi cho mình được không?
Cám ơn nhiều.
Mail: [email protected]
Fone:01666667085
Nick:lamththanhnga

----------


## greenstars_dj

Bạn cần tài liệu hướng dẫn học hay là bài tập?

----------


## phluant

Bạn thử tham khảo cuốn tài liệu này xem sao nhé:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1C7VVNKO
Chúc bạn thành công !

----------


## chucvn

Sao mình up hinh vẽ kô được vậy? Làm theo đúng hướng dẫn rồi mà.

----------

